# Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen



## Gott des Stahls (2. Juni 2009)

In Zukunft möchte Nvidia allen Grafikkarten kostenlose 3D Brillen beilegen.Allerdings handelt es sich dabei nicht um die Elektronischen 3D Vision,sondern um normale Papier Brillen.Dies berichtete das Online Magazin Hardware.de

Quelle:Hardware.de

Nvidia verschenkt 3D-Brillen - News Hartware.net


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Man nehme ein bisschen Pappe, etwas Klarsichtfolie, einen roten und einen blauen Edding.
Man mahlt ein Stück Folie blau und ein anderes rot und klebt sie nebeneinander auf ein gelochtes Stück Pappe. Fertig! 
Sich dafür ne Nvidia Karte zu kaufen ist sinnlos!


----------



## Gixxer84 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Man nehme ein bisschen Pappe, etwas Klarsichtfolie, einen roten und einen blauen Edding.
> Man mahlt ein Stück Folie blau und ein anderes rot und klebt sie nebeneinander auf ein gelochtes Stück Pappe. Fertig!
> Sich dafür ne Nvidia Karte zu kaufen ist sinnlos!




richtöööösch


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Langsam macht sich Nvidia lächerlich....


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Nvidia Fanboy: Woaahh, ne Nvidia Papp 3D Brille. Die muss ich haben!
Was? Da muss ich mir noch ne Grafikarte dazukaufen? Ja egal. ICH WILL DIE BRILLE!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Nvidia Fanboy: Woaahh, ne Nvidia Papp 3D Brille. Die muss ich haben!
> Was? Da muss ich mir noch ne Grafikarte dazukaufen? Ja egal. ICH WILL DIE BRILLE!




So stell ich mir das auch vor 

Sinnlose Beigabe....
Die gibts doch in jeder 2ten Cornflakes Schachtel ^^


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Vielleicht essen die bei Nvidia soviel Cornflakes. Wäre ein Grund dafür


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Also das is bestimmt in Kooperation mit einem 120Hz Bildschirmhersteller entstanden, denn wer die neueste 3D Pappbrille mit Nvidia Logo hat, brauch ja nur noch den dazu passenden Bildschirm und shcon kann man in 3D zocken oder fehlt da etwa noch was????

Omg, das ist doch lächerlich


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Nein nein, die lesen bei Nvidia alle die Ypps! oder Mickey Maus. Da war wahrscheinlich wieder ne 3D Brille drin. Und dabei sind die auf so ne klasse Idee gekommen. Das ist wie Süssigkeiten an der Kasse verkaufen!


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Nvidia Fanboy: Woaahh, ne Nvidia Papp 3D Brille. Die muss ich haben!
> Was? Da muss ich mir noch ne Grafikarte dazukaufen? Ja egal. ICH WILL DIE BRILLE!


Manchen Leuten ist auch nix zu blöd 

Wenn jemand einfach nur mal den Stereoeffekt testen möchte ist das doch voll ok.


----------



## Gixxer84 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

manchmal möchte ich wissen was die marketing leute so alles an drogen nehmen um auf solche ideen zu kommen...


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Wetten die nehmen *keine *Drogen wenn die drafu kommen


----------



## CentaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



nulchking schrieb:


> Wetten die nehmen *keine *Drogen wenn die drafu kommen



Wart mal erst, was sie entwickeln, wenn sie dann Drogen nehmen


----------



## Heroman_overall (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Selberbauen besser und billiger gehts net. Zahl doch net 200€ für ne olle brille.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Auf Droge würd endlich gescheites Zeug auf den Markt kommen... 

Nein jetzt mal ernsthaft! Im Grunde geht es doch wahrscheinlich nur darum, dem Verbraucher den 3D Effekt schmackhaft zu machen und sie somit auf die "richtige Brille samt Monitor" zu fixieren...


----------



## EGThunder (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Natürlich ist das nur eine Marketing-Aktion von nVidia. Ich weiß auch nicht was daran so lustig ist. Es ist ne Beilage mehr nicht. Heißt noch lange nicht, dass man deswegen ne neue Karte kaufen muss.

EG


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Das Humorvolle daran ist eigentlich, dass der Grafikkarten Hersteller seine Produkte absetzen sollte, indem er durch gute Leistung und/oder guten Preisen lockt. Nicht indem er teils schwachsinnige Beilagen hinzufügt, die das Produkt schmackhaft machen soll.

Man kann es natürlich auch so ansehen, dass Nvidia nur diese Brillen hinzufügt, damit sich der Käufer von der 3D-Funktion der Grafikkarte ein Bild machen kann ohne gleich die teure elektronische Brille kaufen zu müssen.

Wahrscheinlich läuft es im nachhinein eh wieder auf eine Kombi beider Argumente hinaus. Nämlich, dass die Brille die noch recht unbeliebten/unbekannten 3D-Funktionen der Grafikkarten anschaulich und somit die Karten schmackhaft machen soll.


----------



## Biosman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

O-M-G... Hab erst den Titel Gelesen und dachte: "Cool!" daraufhin den beitrag gelesen und dachte: "LOOOL!"


----------



## rabit (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Naja die Nvidia Graka Preise müssen sich ja irgendwie rechtfertigen lassen in diesem Fall ist der Kostenfaktor die 3D Brille


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Das Humorvolle daran ist eigentlich, dass der Grafikkarten Hersteller seine Produkte absetzen sollte, indem er durch gute Leistung und/oder guten Preisen lockt.


Wie z.B. 3D, du hast den springen Punkt gefunden


----------



## FoXXie (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Tzzz. Affig,egal. ICH BRAUCH NE 3D BRILLE!!!einseinself!!!


----------



## Eddy83 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

naja, wers brauch kann sichs ja holen, ich aber als Brillenträger finds schon a bissl doof... Jedem das seine...


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Sinnlose Beigabe....
> Die gibts doch in jeder 2ten Cornflakes Schachtel ^^



Und in jedem 7. Ü-Ei


----------



## Kenneth (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Wer von Euch hat eine Selbstgebastelte 3D Brille? Keiner? Wieso nicht? Ist doch so einfach. Also ehrlich gesagt ist das ein versuch wert sich das mal für lau rein zu ziehen. Folie oder Fertige Brillen gibts ja zu kaufen und 3D Treiber sind umsonst und funktioniert auf jeden NVidia Rechner. [Korrigiert zu:] jeden Rechner mit NVidia Grafikkarten ab der 8800GT reihe. Auch Quadro Karten bzw SLI. verbund. 3-way SLI und Quad SLI sind Gelplant. Vorrausetzung VISTA/Windows7 mit 32Bit/64Bit und eines dieser endgeräte.


Wer dann immernoch rumlästert darf es weiter machen... alle anderen staunen weiter...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Looool Ich glaub ich fall gleich tod um vor lachen. Eine Papp-3D-Brille als Beilage zu einer Nvidia Karte. Super, das wollt ich schon immer mal haben. Selten dass man sowas tolles geschenkt bekommt *rofl*. Mal ehrlich, auf son Stück dämliche Pappe kann ich verzichten. Also nein das ist echt lächerlich. Einfach nur lächerlich. Nvidia wird für mich immer mehr zur Lachnummer. Die Karten sind vielleicht schnell, aber wie sich Nvidia aufführt, so ne Art Intel des Grafikchipmarkts, schon peinlich. Ne Papp-3d-Brille wuhahaha ohmann. Ich kann nemmer.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

.... jeden NVidia Rechner. Nvidia Rechner? Seit wann machen die ganze PCs?

Wer dann immernoch rumlästert darf es weiter machen... alle anderen staunen weiter. Staunen? wegen dem 3d Effekt? Was ist daran so besonders? Noch nie gesehn oder was? Tolle Beigabe  Jahah Sichaa


----------



## Luzifer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

also bis jetzt gab es echt noch kein grund ne grakka von Nvidia zu kaufen aber mit dieser 3D Brille ändert sich mein leben und ich muss diese brille haben   HILFE  ich brauch diese Brille bitte scheiss was auf die grakka ich will nur die brille bitte

^^  ^^


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Für alle, die ne 3D Brille Basteln wollen  Link


----------



## Azrael Gamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



klyer schrieb:


> Für alle, die ne 3D Brille Basteln wollen  Link



Oh man, um so eine Brille zu haben kauf ich mir doch nicht extra eine neue Grafikkarte von Nvidia -.- Da benutze ich lieber den Link da oben


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

ich frag mich auch, ob das überhaupt was bringt???
wenn ich mal zeit habe, dann bastel ich mir mal sone brille, und dann werd ich ja mal sehen, ob meine erwartungen mit Track Mania United Forever + 3D-Brille erfüllt worden sind 
xD


----------



## Reigenspieler (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Jetzt muss ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr zwischen ATI und Nvidia entscheiden. Ne Packung Cornflakes tuts auch.


----------



## klyer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr zwischen ATI und Nvidia entscheiden. Ne Packung Cornflakes tuts auch.


echt geil
da muss man sei ganzes geld nich mehr in teure karten stecken, sondern man holt sich nen paar Cornflakes-Packungen.
und mit ner 3D-Brille, sieht man dann auch gleich alle Cornflakes in 3D...


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Oh mann was für Vögel sich hier wieder auslachen müssen... Als ob nVidia mit der ollen Pappbrille versucht irgendwelche Leute dazuzubringen ohne sinnvollen Grund eine nVidia-GraKa zu kaufen...

PS: Soweit ich weiß ist TMU + 3D-Pappe der Absturtz schlechthin.


----------



## der_flamur (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Wenn es die echte 3D-Brille (also diese mit ohne Pappe xD), dann isses wirklich ein schönes Extra. Aber so?!?! Ich glaub sowas halt doch eh nur von 12 bis Mittach^^


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



jackass950 schrieb:


> In Zukunft möchte Nvidia allen Grafikkarten kostenlose 3D Brillen beilegen.Allerdings handelt es sich dabei nicht um die Elektronischen 3D Vision,sondern *um normale Papier Brillen*.



Das ist lächerlich...ich weiß nicht, ob das zum Image von Nvidia gehört


----------



## Callisto (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Ich versteh euch nicht was macht ihr euch den lächerlich die legen die doch nur dazu und gut is keiner wird sich  deswegen eine Graka von Nvidia kaufen das weiss Nvidia auch.Und würden Sie die "echte" Brille dazu legen würden alle bzw. die meisten eine Graka von Nvidia kaufen wenn der Preis stimmt.Oder seid ihr alle nur entäuscht weil ihr die überschrift gelesen habt und im Artikel festegestellt habt das das nicht das ist was eurem wunschdenken entspricht naja aber lustige kommentare sind dabei


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

hat das schonmal jemand von euch ausprobiert,nen spiel mit ner papp3d brille zu spielen?sieht das dann echter aus als normal?


----------



## Kenneth (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> hat das schonmal jemand von euch ausprobiert,nen spiel mit ner papp3d brille zu spielen?sieht das dann echter aus als normal?


Na 2D in Farbe ist definitiv besser als 3D mit 2 Farben. Aber dann weiss man wie 3D auf den Rechner läuft ob es einem zusagt um sich nicht blind in unkosten zu stürzen und es einem auch mit 600Eur engeräten nicht gefällt.

An alle 3D Pappbrille lustigmacher. Wir leben in ner Demokratie. Ihr müsst nicht NVidia kaufen. Und selbst wenn ihr aus versehen die erwischen solltet wo diese blöde Pappbrille bei liegt habt Ihr das recht sie ungenutz sie dem üblichen weg der Abfallentsorgung bei zu legen. Würde die Richtige Brille ohne mehrkosten beiliegen würdet Ihr garantiert bevorzugt diese Graka holen. Weil's egtl doch irgendwann mal nen versuch wert sein könnte da durch zu gucken.



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> .... jeden NVidia Rechner. Nvidia Rechner? Seit wann machen die ganze PCs?


Sorry. Mein Fehler... Nicht NV Rechner sondern Rechner mit NVidia Grafikkarten. Denke mal aber das alle so helle waren und wussten das damit die Graka gemeint war.


----------



## cherusker (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Um hier mal etwas  Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen ...

die beigelegte Papier3DBrille wird den Grakas nicht beigelegt um Kunden zu locken wie ihr evtl wisst hat Nvidia erst neulich ne 3D Shutter Brille aufn Markt gebracht... der Treiber der Shutterbrille bietet die einstellungsmöglichkeit ne Blau/Rot Brille zu nutzen ...na ja is dann halt Schwarz Weiß oder zumindest sieht es fast so aus ... und ich finde es ist ne sau geile Idee den grafikkarten so ne brille beizulegen weil man dann einfach mal weng rumtesten kann und sich nicht gleich die Shutterbrille für 160€ kaufen muss...

ach ja und ich hab das ausprobiert mit dem 3D Brille selbst bastenl dass mit den Filzstiften haut nicht hin weil man immer Schlieren und unregelmäßig aufgetragene Farbe hat...

hab mir erst neulich ne neue Nvidia Karte gekauft und finds echt schade dass bei meiner noch keine lustige Papbrille dabei war jetzt muss ich mir irgend wo eine organisieren weil sehen möchte ich das schon mal gern


----------



## Kenneth (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Rot/Grün Brille für umsons gibts wo?...

Aktuell bei BMW. Es liegt derzeit in BMW Autohäusern ein Prospekt zum neuen 5er Gran Turismo rum. Dem liegt eine Rot/Grün Brille bei um ein Foto vom innenraum in 3D sehen zu können. Daher hab ich seit 1Woche solche Brille. Kann i immer gebrauchen auch wenn i ein 3D Monitor hab. Und bist dato auch keine Rot/rün Brille. Die Farben filtern auch korrekt das Blau/Rot von NVidia raus. Bestens geeignet also. Leider find i nix im internet. I weiss es nur weil i da arbeite.

Ford hatte vor nem halben Jahr auch ne aktion wo es umsonst Brillen gab.
http://www.fordeumicrosites.com/de-DE/mitten-im-jetzt/index.html


----------



## cherusker (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

@ Kenneth: DU bist MEIN Retter lol dann werd ich morgen mal die BMW Autohäuser abklappern 
hab da so ne I-Net Seite gefunden auf der man für paar Cent so brillen bestellen kann und ich wusst jetzt nicht genau was ich da nehmen soll gibt ja Rot/Grün Rot/Blau und Rot/Cyan ... aber wenn die bei BMW eh ausliegen dann werd ich einfach ma die testen... Danke dir für die Info ^^


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



Azrael Gamer schrieb:


> Oh man, um so eine Brille zu haben kauf ich mir doch nicht extra eine neue Grafikkarte von Nvidia -.- Da benutze ich lieber den Link da oben



AberAberAber: Da ist BESTIMMT n nVidia-Logo (!!!!1!11elf) drauf und deswegen MUSS ich die UNBEDINGT haben. xDDD


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Toll, wär sich dafür eine neue Grafikkarte kauft, hat sie nichtmehr alle
...


----------



## Reigenspieler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



Kenneth schrieb:


> An alle 3D Pappbrille lustigmacher. Wir leben in ner Demokratie.


Das hast du sehr gut erkannt und deshalb dürfen wir uns über das Ding auch lustig machen.


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Ich versteh gar nicht was ihr dran so lustig findet. Darf man seiner Ware nichts beilegen oder wie?


----------



## Kenneth (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Das hast du sehr gut erkannt und deshalb dürfen wir uns über das Ding auch lustig machen.


 Wills auch keinem verbieten


----------



## BoeserOnkel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Das ist ja albern


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Ich verstehe nicht das ihr euch darüber lustig macht.

ES IST EINE KOSTENLOSE BEIGABE. 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Klar gebe ich euch recht, das jeder der sich deswegen eine NV Graka kauft einen an der Waffel hat, aber das ist auch nicht der Sinn der Marketingaktion. Der Sinn wird sein die Leute mit 3D effekten anzufüttern, so dass sie evtl. die Shutterbrille kaufen. Mehr nicht.

Und nun hört auf euch lustig darüber zu machen. Denn ihr macht euch im Endeffekt selber damit lustig, weil ihr den Sinn hinter KOSTENLOSEN beigaben nicht verstanden habt.

Oder geht einer von euch ein neues Auto kaufen, weil es da einen Verbandkasten umsonst dazu gibt?

Aber ich vergaß es gibt ja ausreichen Fanboys hier die meinen alles ins lächerliche zu ziehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Ok - eigentlich wollte ich die Klappe halten aber nun muss es (doch) raus

Ich bin *mächtig* stolz auf N_VIDIA
Der Werbe-/Marketing-"Gag" war ein absoluter Volltreffer
Seit 5 (*fünf*) Seiten wälzt ihr hier ein (eigentlich absolut sinnloses) Thema

*DAS* nenn ich optimale Werbung (kostet nix/kaum etwas und hält ein Thema/eine Firma im Gespräch)


----------



## Reigenspieler (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *DAS* nenn ich optimale Werbung (kostet nix/kaum etwas und hält ein Thema/eine Firma im Gespräch)


Ich denke nicht, dass das in einem Hardware-Forum nötig ist.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Oder geht einer von euch ein neues Auto kaufen, weil es da einen Verbandkasten umsonst dazu gibt?


Der Verbandskasten kann vielleicht ein Leben retten, das Stück Pappe nicht. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ich vergaß es gibt ja ausreichen Fanboys hier die meinen alles ins lächerliche zu ziehen.


Das ist gar nicht nötig, da es das von Haus aus schon ist. Die Dinger gibt es an jeder Ecke. Daher finde ich es lächerlich so ein Ding bei zu legen und dann wahrscheinlich auch noch dick inkl. 3D-Brille darauf zu pappen.


----------



## adler93 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

warum nicht gleich noch eine kleine dose schminke dazu oder en kleines plastik armband rein, wie in der bravo, damit nvidia auch die weiblichen käuferinnen anlockt


----------



## Kenneth (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht nötig, da es das von Haus aus schon ist. Die Dinger gibt es an jeder Ecke. Daher finde ich es lächerlich so ein Ding bei zu legen und dann wahrscheinlich auch noch dick inkl. 3D-Brille darauf zu pappen.


Scartkabel liegen auch in jeder grabbelkiste für 2 Euro rum und ich find es super das sie einem Reciver etc dennoch beiliegen. Auch wenn man sie nicht braucht. Meinem Monitor lagen VGA und DVI Kabel bei und das obwohl der Hersteller vorher schon weiss das eins der Kabel ungenutzt bleiben wird. Meinem Autoradio lagen auch Anntennenadapter bei. Bei allen beigaben... selbst wenn sie "irgendwo" sogar umsonst rumliegen würden, find i es super das sie gleich bei liegen und ich sie jetzt und hier hab und nich noch irgendwo hintoben muss. Und bei allen Geräten war durch aufschriften vorher auch schon zu lesen das diese kleinen beigaben im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. Genau wie ATI und NVidia teilweise Spiele beilegt und sie gross mit rauf druckt. Und nach wie vor kauft trotzdem jeder das Produkt und nicht die beigaben. Aber für lau greif i lieber da zu wo mehr drin ist.


----------



## Reigenspieler (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

Was du aufzählst sind alles Dinge für den grundlegenden Betrieb der Geräte. So z. B. beim DVI-Kabel, sicher ist es nötig dieses bei zu legen. Schließlich wenn jemand von einem VGA-Bildschirm wechseln möchte, dann wird er wohl kaum so ein Ding daheim rumliegen haben. Oder HDCP-Fähigkeit. (Nebenbei: Bei Budget-Bildschirmen z. B. von BenQ sind solche Kabel garnicht enthalten)


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*

wir ham noch 3dbrillen von der tv movie als die ma ende der 90er ne 3d woche gemacht hatten^^ un ich muss sagen, trackmania ohne besondere einstellung mit 3d brille sieht besser aus als mit diesem komischen 3d feature^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Juni 2009)

postet alle bilder auf denen Ihr eure NV Brillen tragt muhahahhaha


----------



## Teclis16 (12. Juni 2009)

braucht man dafür dann eigentlich auch ein 120Hz monitor?


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (14. Juni 2009)

Teclis16 schrieb:


> braucht man dafür dann eigentlich auch ein 120Hz monitor?



Nein braucht man  nicht, denn hier sehen die Augen nicht abwechselnd die Bilder, sondern 2 (oder 3 weiß nicht genau^^) gleichzeitig. Somit braucht man auch keine 120Hz um effektiv auf 60Hz pro Auge zu kommen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Juni 2009)

wieso machen die das nicht umgekehrt? 3dbrille für 20 euro und als geschen eine nvidia gtx295


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Juni 2009)

the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> Nein braucht man  nicht, denn hier sehen die Augen nicht abwechselnd die Bilder, sondern 2 (oder 3 weiß nicht genau^^) gleichzeitig. Somit braucht man auch keine 120Hz um effektiv auf 60Hz pro Auge zu kommen.


Wiso, durch die zwei Gläser ist doch nur immer die Hälfte der Informationen sichtbar. D. h. bei einem 60Hz-Bildschirm hat er dann nur gefühlte 30 FPS...


----------



## Bucklew (14. Juni 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Wiso, durch die zwei Gläser ist doch nur immer die Hälfte der Informationen sichtbar. D. h. bei einem 60Hz-Bildschirm hat er dann nur gefühlte 30 FPS...


Die Informationen werden durch unterschiedliche Farben "codiert", man sieht also beide bilder gleichzeitig mit 60fps.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Juni 2009)

Achso, na dann...


----------



## tils (18. Juni 2009)

nVidia spekuliert eventuell auch darauf, dass man meint, es wäre die Shutterbrille und deswegen eher eine nV Karte kauft. Aber das wäre schon kurzfristig gedacht


----------



## Shibi (18. Juni 2009)

Diese Stylische 3D Brille muss ich haben. 

Wer braucht bitteschön eine 3D Brille? Alle 2 Jahre läuft im Fernsehen mal ein 3D Film und wenn einer läuft bekommt man durch etliche Zeitschriften eine 3D Brille.

Wenn es wenigstens eine etwas hochwertigere wäre, aus Plastik oder so, die auch länger als 3 Benutzungen hält...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe schon vor 8 Jahren mit 3D Zeugs hantiert. Damals gab es Shutteerbrillen, Polarisationsfilter (IMAX) und eben auch diese Rot-Gruen Teile. Das war damals schon der letzte Mist und ist heute nicht besser.

Am Besten waren noch die VR-Helme.


----------



## Kenneth (18. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Am Besten waren noch die VR-Helme.


 
War doch hoffentlich ironie? Bei mir ist's umgekerht. Alles super wie Schutterbrillen, IMAX Kinos, Polarisationsfilterbrillen... Aber nen 3D Helm kommt mir nich auf'n Kopp. Jedenfalls nicht nochmal. Einmal getestet und als "nichtgefallen" abgestempelt, was mich aber nicht überrascht hat das es mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

Kenneth schrieb:


> War doch hoffentlich ironie? Bei mir ist's umgekerht. Alles super wie Schutterbrillen, IMAX Kinos, Polarisationsfilterbrillen... Aber nen 3D Helm kommt mir nich auf'n Kopp. Jedenfalls nicht nochmal. Einmal getestet und als "nichtgefallen" abgestempelt, was mich aber nicht überrascht hat das es mir nicht gefällt.



Ja, etwas Ironie war da schon dabei. Wobei die teuren Modelle nicht so schlecht waren.


----------



## Cionara (18. Juni 2009)

> Zitat von Bumblebee Beitrag anzeigen
> DAS nenn ich optimale Werbung (kostet nix/kaum etwas und hält ein Thema/eine Firma im Gespräch)
> Seit 5 (*fünf*) Seiten wälzt ihr hier ein (eigentlich absolut sinnloses) Thema


Hey das istn Forum, da wird immer über allen Quatsch diskutiert. Forum ist diskutieren ^^
spätestens wenn darüber diskutiert wird dass ein Forum nicht nur diskutieren ist wird das wieder klar. Ich nenne es den Lauf der Dinge, also net aufregen über sowas => außer man hat Spaß da drann dann is das auch ok. 

Genau wie die ATI/Nvidia Wechselwirkung 
Wenn Nvidia genannt wird kommt auch ATI ins Gespräch und umgekehrt.
So wie es keinen Anfang ohne ein Ende gibt, gibt es auch kein Ende ohne einen Anfang =')

Äh ja ich schweife ab, ich weiß


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juni 2009)

Herstellungskosten 50 pfennig...kleiner Marketinggag, mehr nicht!


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

ka ich finds lustig schlecht wurde mir nicht dabei, wieso nicht das heutige 3D is ne erweiterung da digital und nicht analog siehe auch filme also ich glaub dem gehört die zukunft


----------



## TheGuardian (28. Juni 2009)

wat erzählt ihr da?
dat ding wird in die pappverpackung miteingearbeitet um kosten zu sparen und mann muss das dann rausreißen
so können sie wenigstens die kosten für die brille reduzieren

und wofür soll man denn die brille dann benutzten? man braucht dafür erstmal das richtige bildmaterial und einen bildschirm bzw. auch projektoren die sowas darstellen können...muss man wahrscheinlich bei einem nvidia partner dazukaufen

hoffentlich kriegt man dann auch diese hologrammbildchen dazu


----------



## Bucklew (28. Juni 2009)

TheGuardian schrieb:


> und wofür soll man denn die brille dann benutzten? man braucht dafür erstmal das richtige bildmaterial und einen bildschirm bzw. auch projektoren die sowas darstellen können...muss man wahrscheinlich bei einem nvidia partner dazukaufen


es reicht nen normaler monitor

aber hauptsache mal wieder quatsch erzählt, ohne ahnung zu haben


----------



## Xylezz (29. Juni 2009)

Und dir ist schon klar das hier keiner Ernst ist und das selbst solche Aussagen nicht ernst gemeint sind sondern purer Sarkasmus? Nein? Setzen 6 

Es ist ja schön das du nVidia toll findest und auch für diese Idee den Boden unter ihren Füßen küssen möchtest, hindert dich ja auch keiner dran. Aber man sollte Spaß verstehen , sieh nicht alles so ernst.

@topic: Ich stell mir gerade n Kumpel von mir vor(n nVidia Fanboy) wie er mir ganz stolz erzählt das er jetzt eine 3D-Brille von nVidia hat 

MfG Xy


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juni 2009)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Und dir ist schon klar das hier keiner Ernst ist und das selbst solche Aussagen nicht ernst gemeint sind sondern purer Sarkasmus? Nein? Setzen 6


Wo war das bitte schön Sarkasmus? Komm geh spielen kleiner....


----------



## Jami (29. Juni 2009)

TheGuardian schrieb:


> wat erzählt ihr da?
> dat ding wird in die pappverpackung miteingearbeitet um kosten zu sparen und mann muss das dann rausreißen
> so können sie wenigstens die kosten für die brille reduzieren
> 
> ...


Naja, wozu hat Nvidia denn kürzlich >> Das hier<< vorgestellt?

Hier fliegen ja die Fetzen mal wieder


----------



## Reigenspieler (29. Juni 2009)

Um Joker zu zitieren, warum denn so ernst? ^^


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo war das bitte schön Sarkasmus? Komm geh spielen kleiner....



Es wäre schön, wenn hier wieder ein gemäßigter Ton an den Tag gelegt wird.


----------



## MikelBrandy (30. Juni 2009)

Oh,Mann!

Hauptsache blöd dahergelabert!

Die 3D Brille ist doch ok.Damit kann man antesten ob einem 'real 3D gefällt'.
Als ich vor kurzem den Neuen Treiber installiert habe,ist mir sofort die neue
Stereoskopische 3D funktion aufgefallen.
3D Brille hatte ich keine zur Hand,was mich etwas geärgert hat.

Für alle die nur rumm motzen können,es geht hier um die Technik,nicht um eine 3D Pappbrille.So kann jeder testen ob ihm 3D Stereoskopie zusagt.
Es ist schon ein unterschied ob man die Profi 3D Brille von NVidia benutzt oder die Pappbrille,bei der man keinen 120Hz Monitor benötigt.

Die 3D Stereoskopie ist nicht ganz neu,aber dennoch interessant.
NVidia will eben einen Hinweis auf die Technik geben.

Gruß an alle NVidia Fan's
Mikel


----------



## Kenneth (30. Juni 2009)

MikelBrandy schrieb:


> Gruß an alle NVidia Fan's
> Mikel


 ...und ATI Fans. Ich als NVidia Kartenbesitzer will damit sagen das es auch bei ATI möglichkeiten für 3D gibt die bestens funktionieren.


----------



## Peppe07 (1. Juli 2009)

NVIDIA---------------------------------------------------- LOL  





----------- Ati kann 3D Grafik auch ohne Brillen darstellen --------


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Juli 2009)

reißt euch mal wieder zusammen, ok? Sonst wird noch richtig peinlich hier. 
Meine Meinung steht fest. Diese Brille gibt es an jeder Ecke und bei diesem Ding gehts zur um einen Marketinggag.


----------



## Kenneth (1. Juli 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> reißt euch mal wieder zusammen, ok? Sonst wird noch richtig peinlich hier.
> Meine Meinung steht fest. Diese Brille gibt es an jeder Ecke und bei diesem Ding gehts zur um einen Marketinggag.


Richtig  *Marketing*gag. Und das ist doch gut so.

Billiger und Effektiver kann man keine Werbung machen als für xx Cent ne Brille bei zu legen und dies ans grosse Brett zu hängen. Du würdest wahrscheinlicht lieber Weltweit doppelt so viele teure Plakatwände und Banner anmieten wo man NUR lesen kann was so alles evtl möglich sein soll. Was nätürlich jeden sofort umhaut so ne Werbetafel mit theoretischen infos. Darauf hin kauft man sich ja auch gleich das Produkt. Egtl totaler Quatsch dem Kunden das gleich mit zu liefern damit er los daddeln kann zum testen obwohl es NVidia egtl nix kostet und der Kunde nicht mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Juli 2009)

Hab ich nie behauptet.


----------



## Defqon (1. Juli 2009)

ich versteh eure probleme einfach nicht..
ich seh die sache jetzt mal nüchtern.. ne brille die bei ner graka beiliegt damit man für umsonst mal den 3d effekt ausprobieren kann..
WO ist das PROBLEM?? ich vestehs nich tml..

und ich bin kein nvidia fanboy


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Juli 2009)

Defqon schrieb:


> ich versteh eure probleme einfach nicht..
> ich seh die sache jetzt mal nüchtern.. ne brille die bei ner graka beiliegt damit man für umsonst mal den 3d effekt ausprobieren kann..
> WO ist das PROBLEM?? ich vestehs nich tml..
> 
> und ich bin kein nvidia fanboy


Klar dürfen sie das. Stört ja auch niemanden.
Das aber so ein Taram Taram drum gemacht wird, zeigt eindeutig, dass es um Aufmerksamkeit geht.

Edit: Das hier der ein oder andere einem gleich den Mund verbieten möchte, wenn man anmerkt, dass die Sache doch etwas beknackt ist, naja...


----------



## Kenneth (1. Juli 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Das aber so ein Taram Taram drum gemacht wird, zeigt eindeutig, dass es um Aufmerksamkeit geht.


Und die PR soll auch nur diesen einen zweck erfüllen. Und sie zeigt wirkung.


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Juli 2009)

Kenneth schrieb:


> Und die PR soll auch nur diesen einen zweck erfüllen. Und sie zeigt wirkung.


Dafür ists ja da  .


----------



## riedochs (1. Juli 2009)

Naja, Rot / Gruen Brillen und 3D. Trink 5 Schnaps, da siehste mehr 3D mit.


----------



## TheGuardian (1. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> es reicht nen normaler monitor
> 
> aber hauptsache mal wieder quatsch erzählt, ohne ahnung zu haben


hast du eigentlich richtig gelesen oder hab ich nur schei** formuliert?
ich glaube du hast das nicht so ganz verstanden
1. es war gar keine rede von nicht normalen monitoren
2. man muss trotzdem das passende bildmaterial haben

außerdem hast du mehr ahnung?


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juli 2009)

TheGuardian schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich richtig gelesen oder hab ich nur schei** formuliert?
> ich glaube du hast das nicht so ganz verstanden
> 1. es war gar keine rede von nicht normalen monitoren


Nicht? 

Was steht denn dann da:


TheGuardian schrieb:


> und wofür soll man denn die brille dann benutzten? man braucht dafür erstmal das richtige bildmaterial und *einen bildschirm bzw. auch projektoren die sowas darstellen können*...muss man wahrscheinlich bei einem nvidia partner dazukaufen


 Whooops - weißt wohl selbst nicht was du schreibst 



TheGuardian schrieb:


> 2. man muss trotzdem das passende bildmaterial haben


Für 3D-Spiele kann sich das der Treiber selbst aus der z-Bufferinformation erzeugen, genauso wie es der aktuelle 3D-Vision Treiber macht. Nur macht er dann nicht zwei Bilder und gibt diese per Emitter gesycnt aus, sondern färbt das eine halt rot und das andere grün ein und gibt das gesamt aus.



TheGuardian schrieb:


> außerdem hast du mehr ahnung?


Offenkundig sogar von dem was du schreibst mehr als du selbst


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

fakt is das das jeder monitor kann und das es auch für den treiber kein problem ist. an sich ne nette sache aber net vergleichbar mit ordentlichem 3d. zum leute geil auf 3dvision machn words wohl reichen


----------



## F0X1786 (2. Juli 2009)

Wer sagt überhaupt, dass man sich für so eine Brille die Grafikkarte kaufen muss?

Hört doch einfach auf zu meckern. Ist doch eh nur nen Beipackprodukt oder beschwerd Ihr euch demnächst über die Bedienungsanleitung oder über die dabei liegenden Adapter?

Wenn Ihr kein 3D wollt ist doch gut, aber geht kein anderen dabei auf dem Sack.


----------



## Kenneth (2. Juli 2009)

Wer's sich ersparen will sich irgendwas zu kaufen, und 3D (an und für sich) ausprobieren will der guckt sich Ice Age 3 im 3D Kino an. War gestern zum Kinostart dort. Der 3D Effekt ist nicht besser oder schlechter als mit NVision und der üblichen konkurenz im Wohnzimmer. Im gegenteil. Zuhause ist noch mehr effekt raus zu holen, da er sich frei anpassen lässt.



Jupp. Verstanden


----------



## TheGuardian (2. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nicht?
> 
> Was steht denn dann da:
> Whooops - weißt wohl selbst nicht was du schreibst
> ...


na du liest falsch, der letzte relativsatz, dem ein komma fehlt ,bezieht sich nur auf den projektor

und ich geb auch zu, ich kenn mich da nicht sonderlich aus mit der 3d dingens, kenne nur das mit den ötzi bildern die in rot-grünen bildern im internet zu sehen sind
zum spielen, das sagt ja aus, dass man dann wiederum die passende grafikkarte braucht ,wenn man nicht schon eine hat


----------



## Bucklew (3. Juli 2009)

TheGuardian schrieb:


> na du liest falsch, der letzte relativsatz, dem ein komma fehlt ,bezieht sich nur auf den projektor


man braucht auch keinen speziellen Projektor, wird alles ganz normal angesteuert....



TheGuardian schrieb:


> und ich geb auch zu, ich kenn mich da nicht sonderlich aus mit der 3d dingens, kenne nur das mit den ötzi bildern die in rot-grünen bildern im internet zu sehen sind


Wie sagt man so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2009)

TheGuardian schrieb:


> und ich geb auch zu, ich kenn mich da nicht sonderlich aus mit der 3d dingens, kenne nur das mit den ötzi bildern die in rot-grünen bildern im internet zu sehen sind


Das is ja grauste Vorzeit...

Aktuell ist man bei polarisierten Brillen bei 120Hz Ausgabegeräten (Monitoren)...


----------



## CHICOLORES (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia verschenkt 3D Brillen!*



nulchking schrieb:


> Wetten die nehmen *keine *Drogen wenn die drafu kommen



Userschreiben an die Marketingabteilung von NVidia:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Marketing Abteilung von NVidia,

wir wurden gerade eben darüber informiert, dass Sie vorhaben in Zukunft zu Ihren Produkten Pappbrillen hinzuzulegen. Dabei drängte uns vollgende Frage auf:

Nehmen Sie alle Drogen?

Wenn nein:

SOLLTEN SIE VIELLEICHT MAL!!!!


----------



## Kenneth (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab so das gefühl hier machen welche zu Zeiten der schwarz/weiss Fehrseher die einführung der Farbferseher schlecht 

Klar. Ist ja nicht so das man auch in schwarz/weiss alles erkennen kann


----------



## Bucklew (5. Juli 2009)

In der kommenden c't dreht sich alles um 3D auch inkl. eben diese Brille:

heise online - 05.07.09 - 3D neu entdecken mit Stereo-Treiber und c't-Brille


----------



## Kenneth (5. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> In der kommenden c't dreht sich alles um 3D auch inkl. eben diese Brille:
> 
> heise online - 05.07.09 - 3D neu entdecken mit Stereo-Treiber und c't-Brille


 Cool. Danke für den Tipp. Werd i mir wohl mal nach zig Jahren wieder ne PC Zeitschrift holen


----------

